# DIY Forum



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey guys, while we were down I have been putting some ideas together to get things jumping in here again. I know a lot of us have our coops set up just how we like them, but lets face it... there is always room for change.. and man... has anyone else noticed an increase in all things chickens lately? With that I have decided to take it upon myself to get cracking on DIY ideas for those of us who have large piles of poo and compost then cold hard cash.
I am asking all of you for some ideas on things you would possibly like to see. I have been working with a few companies trying to get a few things at a discounted rate so I can better serve you, my fine chicken friends of the world.
Please do not hesitate to suggest something you have been wanting to maybe work on or see how it works, I will do my best to come up with a cheap alternative that does work and is easy for anyone, not just a craftsman, to build.
some projects include : Feeders, waterers, coops, runs, rabbit stuff, garden stuff, lighting, protection, Incubators, brooders, grow out pens, tractors, you name it... it will do my best to make something happen for yall.
I understand that a good amount of us out there are running on limited bandwidth, so I will take plenty of standard pictures as well as post a video at the end of each project, This will allow everyone to enjoy the projects as they see fit. 
My first post will be up this coming week, covering waterers.. keep an eye out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I could feel your fingers itching, waiting for the forum to come back up.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

while our winter was unusually mild this season, it still lasted from october and it is still here, likely through june... I am eager to get to work getting things sorted around the home. I was planning on building some cool stuff for my flock, but got shut down due to codes and town rules.. It is time to get over that problem and move forward. 
As the summer moves along hopefully I will be setting up a secure breeding pen site, I still plan on allowing my egglayers free range of the yard(despite the predator problems here)
with the additional pens there is need for creative water and feed solutions to make things a bit easier. If its easy it will get done, if its difficult it wont. That is something I have learned from the aquarium trade... and it seems pretty much across the board on all things LIFE.
my mantra in life is keep moving forward. Keep improving the current status. might as well document the process and show people that you do not need to have a ton of money to move forward.


----------

